

Mathematics' Unintended Consequences - petercooper
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00qj2nq

======
petercooper
TL;dr - 40 minute audio of a presenter and 3 mathematicians (including Marcus
du Sautoy) discussing how seemingly "useless" math discoveries have gone on to
become useful later on in areas like computing, electronics, encryption, and
relativity.

